# Expats to Pay 50% more Taxes



## Algarve (Mar 30, 2011)

It has been announced in the news, that now that the Prime Minister has resigned, the other parties have grouped together to vote in a loop hole in Portuguese Law.
The law has been passed until a new Prime Minister has been elected , it means taxes will apply to Supermarkets,DIY, and Fuel , the legislation will also have effect for other nationals other than British but British will pay the highest amount of 50% more with Dutch; German and others paying 25%, the Brits have been penalized the most for not joining the Euro single currency, well this news it in Today’s newspapers . and if it comes in to practice I can see more protests on the way. The new law comes into affect from April the 1st, 
is this a cruel joke on us to actually put it in print in one of the well known papers. if is not a joke the when I but fish they can keep the head as my part toward the tax


----------



## Algarve (Mar 30, 2011)

sorry for the spelling ,have a sticky keyboard


----------



## Spotters (Apr 17, 2010)

*50% more taxes?*

That's right. All Brits will have a 50% excess (tax) to pay on almost every item they purchase. Apparently, it's until the new government is formed - or at least until April 2nd!


----------



## TAO22 (Dec 30, 2010)

Sorry to ask but I think the heat today must be affecting my grey matter!......Is this seriously true or an April 1st joke as I really can't believe that could be legal if so??


----------



## Algarve (Mar 30, 2011)

*a cruel joke*



TAO22 said:


> Sorry to ask but I think the heat today must be affecting my grey matter!......Is this seriously true or an April 1st joke as I really can't believe that could be legal if so??


it was a cruel April the 1st by a free paper we have in portugal, naughty naughty, nearly got me until I read the date it came into effect 1st April


----------



## nigele2 (Dec 25, 2009)

Hi all, I'm normally on the Spanish bit as I have spanish family and a flat in Asturias. However I'm so browned off with the spaniards in general (not my individual family and friends but just spanish society, the lack of fight and the corruption) I'm thinking of moving to Portugal (up north somewhere) thus my wandering here. Hope I can gleen a thing or two from you guys.

Anyway I thought 50% expat tax was a good idea  But not sure how you'd enforce it


----------



## omostra06 (Sep 11, 2007)

nigele2 said:


> Hi all, I'm normally on the Spanish bit as I have spanish family and a flat in Asturias. However I'm so browned off with the spaniards in general (not my individual family and friends but just spanish society, the lack of fight and the corruption) I'm thinking of moving to Portugal (up north somewhere) thus my wandering here. Hope I can gleen a thing or two from you guys.
> 
> Anyway I thought 50% expat tax was a good idea  But not sure how you'd enforce it


Hi and welcome....


----------



## Algarve (Mar 30, 2011)

I see from the free Newspaper the article got a lot of reviews and made many angry, as they did not see the april fools side of the article funny, Nor did I, went too far


----------



## nigele2 (Dec 25, 2009)

Algarve said:


> I see from the free Newspaper the article got a lot of reviews and made many angry, as they did not see the april fools side of the article funny, Nor did I, went too far


Why would anyone be angry? If they had come from northern Europe to Portugal to take non specialised jobs from the locals then I could see they might feel guilty but many expats are retired and contribute more than they take.

Is there any anti undercurrent running through the Portuguese that stirs such sensitivity? 

For me I'd welcome that but sadly I only speak Spanish and English so it would be sometime before I'd be seen in Portugal as anything but an invading expat


----------



## Algarve (Mar 30, 2011)

smile and be happy , we have taxes you have taxes, we have fresh sardines you have paella, now who has the best of both worlds????


----------



## nigele2 (Dec 25, 2009)

Algarve said:


> smile and be happy , we have taxes you have taxes, we have fresh sardines you have paella, now who has the best of both worlds????


 In Asturias we have sardines and in my village a sardine festival and next to no paella. And I certainly don't pay spanish tax beyond VAT of course 

In reality Asturias has more in common with northern Portugal than the Costas. And if I end up near to Oporto I'll just have to drink Port instead of sherry. Pass the cheese


----------



## Algarve (Mar 30, 2011)

Sherry is that the stuff sold to the brits to put in triffles,we too have a sardine festival in portimao I think the record stand at 47 eaten in 3 minutes, as to the cheese and port love the idea, but fear the gout, or is that only for the rich????


----------



## canoeman (Mar 3, 2011)

Algarve said:


> Sherry is that the stuff sold to the brits to put in triffles,we too have a sardine festival in portimao I think the record stand at 47 eaten in 3 minutes, as to the cheese and port love the idea, but fear the gout, or is that only for the rich????


Port's a bit of a myth, your more likley to get gout from beer as the yeast is a more active agreement.


----------



## grandwazoo (Apr 12, 2011)

Mmmm. I find both port and beer agree with me very actively, but I'm not sure that's what you meant!


----------



## Algarve (Mar 30, 2011)

*welcome to the forum*



grandwazoo said:


> Mmmm. I find both port and beer agree with me very actively, but I'm not sure that's what you meant!


both are fine but,one at a time, Joking apart it seems wine is a lot cheaper than beer in Portugal and better for the blood preasure in moderation, all the best


----------

